# la puta d'Horus



## ernest_

Hola,

He estat veient un documental sobre la mitologia egípcia antiga, i m'ha vingut al cap aquesta expressió "la puta d'Horus", ja que Horus era un personatge mitològic, la encarnació de Ra si no recordo malament, i em pregunto si l'expressió es refereix a aquest Horus egipci, o es tracta d'alguna altra cosa.

Bon diumenge.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Ernest! Jo sempre m'havia imaginat aquesta expressió escrita de la manera següent: "la puta d'oros!". I he de confessar que mai no me n'havia preguntat l'origen.

Veig que a Google té molta més presència "oros" que no pas "horus", tot i que hem de tenir en compte que és una expressió molt oral i que rarament l'escrivim. Interessant fil... A veure què en diu la gent


----------



## Cecilio

Jo alguna vegada he escoltat la paraula "puta" per a referir-se col·loquialment a la sota en els jocs de cartes amb baralla espanyola, així tindríem la corresponent "puta d'oros". Ara bé, no sé si es tracta d'un ús molt difòs.


----------



## xupxup

Jo també he sentit sempre "la puta d'oros" referint-se a la sota d'oros de les cartes, i em sembla que és per la manera com van vestides les sotes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A més, ara que hi penso, Horus és una divinitat masculina... Sembla tenir sentit això que diuen el Xupxup i el Cecilio de les cartes.


----------



## Dixie!

Jo també havia pensat sempre que era "la puta d'oros", a més natros no fem u àtona, per tant pronunciem la primera o oberta i la segona tancada. És a dir, no fem una u a la segona síl·laba, per tant ni pensaments de que vingués d'Horus...


----------



## ernest_

M'imagino que deu venir de les cartes, doncs. Llàstima.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Estic amb les cartes.


----------

